# Lost paddle on pine creek/numbers



## Cbishop1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Title says it all. My buddy lost his Warner 203sidekixk carbon fiber bent shaft
I'm sure he would love to buy you some beer if found 
Five 125172566


----------



## Cbishop1 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Good news*

Call off the search, found it today in pine creek


----------

